# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سوال از بروبچس فارغ التحصیل در مورد ثبت نام

## arcadi

سلام به همگی...
آغا یه سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده ...من فارغ التحصیلم ... امسال برای دومین بار کنکور میدم . مدارک ثبت نام چیه ؟؟؟ باید شماره دانش آموزی و معدل و این چیزا رو داشته باشم ؟ یا تو سایت سنجش ذخیره شده ؟؟ 
ممنون میشم جواب بدین ...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

سوال منم هس

----------


## Nahal

برای ثبت نام باید شماره دانش آموزی و معدل و این چیزا! رو داشته باشین...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

:Yahoo (114): 
اینارو قبلن مدرسه میداد الان کجا باید بگیریم؟

----------


## zahra_sba

> اینارو قبلن مدرسه میداد الان کجا باید بگیریم؟


فکرکنم مدرسه 
حالا شما برو مدرستون بپرس شاید باید برید اموزش وپرورش ناحیتون 

من همه مدارکمو کپیشونودارم دوباره باید برم از مدرسه بگیرمشون ؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> فکرکنم مدرسه 
> حالا شما برو مدرستون بپرس شاید باید برید اموزش وپرورش ناحیتون 
> 
> من همه مدارکمو کپیشونودارم دوباره باید برم از مدرسه بگیرمشون ؟؟


منم کپیشونو از پارسال نگه داشتم ولی مسعله اینه که امسال نمره پیش دانشگاهییم هست تو سوابق

----------


## arcadi

باید مدارکو از مدرسه بگیریم ؟ 
با این رتبه ای که تو کنکور آوردم اگه برگردم مدرسه اعدامم می کنن !! اصن حاضرم برم عضو داعش بشم ولی برنگردم مدرسه !

----------


## Majid.VZ

> سلام به همگی...
> آغا یه سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده ...من فارغ التحصیلم ... امسال برای دومین بار کنکور میدم . مدارک ثبت نام چیه ؟؟؟ باید شماره دانش آموزی و معدل و این چیزا رو داشته باشم ؟ یا تو سایت سنجش ذخیره شده ؟؟ 
> ممنون میشم جواب بدین ...





> سوال منم هس



سلام
همه ی مدارکی که در سال قبل ثبت نام کردید رو داشته باشید چون نیازه و در سنجش ثبت نمیشه!!

----------


## saeedkh76

> باید مدارکو از مدرسه بگیریم ؟ 
> با این رتبه ای که تو کنکور آوردم اگه برگردم مدرسه اعدامم می کنن !! اصن حاضرم برم عضو داعش بشم ولی برنگردم مدرسه !


پلیس فتا حواسش به همه چی هسا... :Yahoo (50):

----------

